# una pregunta sobre la instalacion de gentoo

## dvdr

un salu2 tengo una duda sobre la instalacion 

aver si alguien puede aclararme

e intentado el instador grafico de anaconda y en resumen intento ejecutarlo pero no lo entiendo y sigo con el manual talcual despues de mucho leer

mi duda es 

yo me conecto por wifi a una red por cable ajena   voy a usar el live dvd amd64 11.0

es posible la instalacion de gentoo sin tener que usar el cable un salu2

mi intencion es formater todo solo dejar gentoo

----------

## agdg

Si, es posible. Incluso puedes utilizar cualquier LiveCD, de otra distribución, como Ubuntu o Fedora. Particionas el disco usando gparted o la herramienta que prefieras, te conectas a internet usando el gestor de conexiones y comienzas a seguir el handbook a partir del Capítulo 4

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Si, es posible. Incluso puedes utilizar cualquier LiveCD, de otra distribución, como Ubuntu o Fedora. Particionas el disco usando gparted o la herramienta que prefieras, te conectas a internet usando el gestor de conexiones y comienzas a seguir el handbook a partir del Capítulo 4

 

muchas gracias agdg por la ayuda 

yo tengo win7 y ubuntu modificado tenia pensado meterle low level format y eliminar todo tambien se puede hacer desde el live dvd de  gentoo con gparted 

como usare gentoo live para instalarlo ya lo formateo  

la ultima vercion de gentoo su gestor de redes wicd en preferencia esta en blanco pongo wlan0 y eth0 como deberia ser y este  sige sin reconocer las redes

me parece un poco estraño y por un segundo la grafica de gentoo se pierde y bueve a aparecer si ejecuto cualquier aplicacion 

decidí usar 11.0

----------

## agdg

Tal vez el problema es que no se configuran correctamente tus dispositivos de red. Por lo cual deberás de hacerlo a mano, o bien optar por usar un LiveCD que detecte y configure correctamente tus dispositivos de red. Para ver si el problema es este, ejecuta ifconfig y pega lo que arroje.

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Tal vez el problema es que no se configuran correctamente tus dispositivos de red. Por lo cual deberás de hacerlo a mano, o bien optar por usar un LiveCD que detecte y configure correctamente tus dispositivos de red. Para ver si el problema es este, ejecuta ifconfig y pega lo que arroje.

 bueno ahora baje la 11.1 y va bien con la red y grafica intento provar por ultima vez el instalador aver que tal 

una pregunta agdg  sobre este instalador para ejecutarlo 

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/anaconda.git;a=blob;f=docs/install.txt;h=4a4b30342d7555f14483934cbf032b3a92319367;hb=HEAD

Me baje snapshot (tar.gz de aqui> http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/anaconda.git;a=tree;hb=HEAD

descarge pero el tgz lo tengo en el escritorio y al meterlo >error 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@livecd ~ $ cd
> 
> gentoo@livecd ~ $ ls
> 
> CREDITS  Desktop  Downloads  audiofase-kde.ogg
> ...

 [/url]

dentro del tgz de anaconda esta esto

 *Quote:*   

> file:///home/gentoo/Desktop/anaconda-HEAD-f29017f/70-anaconda.rules
> 
> file:///home/gentoo/Desktop/anaconda-HEAD-f29017f/COPYING
> 
> file:///home/gentoo/Desktop/anaconda-HEAD-f29017f/Makefile.am
> ...

 

----------

## opotonil

¿configure tiene permisos de ejecución? prueba:

```

chmod +x configure

./configure

```

Salu2.

----------

## agdg

No he usado nunca ningún instalador para gentoo. Sin embargo, tras ver la lista de archivos que posteas parece que está escrito en python, el cual es un lenguaje interpretado y no compilado.  

Si te fijas existe un archivo que por el nombre parece ser un guión en bash para iniciar el proceso de instalación (file:///home/gentoo/Desktop/anaconda-HEAD-f29017f/install-sh). Dale permisos de ejecución, o simplemente ejecuta sh install-sh

Aunque tal vez sea mejor leer el README o esperar que alguien que use anaconda te explique como funciona.

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> No he usado nunca ningún instalador para gentoo. Sin embargo, tras ver la lista de archivos que posteas parece que está escrito en python, el cual es un lenguaje interpretado y no compilado.  
> 
> Si te fijas existe un archivo que por el nombre parece ser un guión en bash para iniciar el proceso de instalación (file:///home/gentoo/Desktop/anaconda-HEAD-f29017f/install-sh). Dale permisos de ejecución, o simplemente ejecuta sh install-sh
> 
> Aunque tal vez sea mejor leer el README o esperar que alguien que use anaconda te explique como funciona.

 

ok gracias esperare aver si algun usuario puede ayudar ....no puedo postear el README esta vacio o es posible que no lo abriera con el programa correcto intentare bajarlo con otra distribucion aver su contenido y verificar si esta vacio realmente

mirandolo detenidamente aqui donde pone README pone >0  http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/anaconda.git;a=tree;hb=HEAD

----------

## agdg

Del git de anaconda:

 *Quote:*   

>    8 This file describes how to install Anaconda on a Gentoo system,  like the Gentoo
> 
>    9 LiveDVD. It does NOT describe how to install Gentoo using Anaconda.
> 
> http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/anaconda.git;a=blob;f=docs/install.txt;h=4a4b30342d7555f14483934cbf032b3a92319367;hb=HEAD

 

 *Quote:*   

>    8 It is  fairly easy to  install Gentoo using  the Anaconda installer  (that's the
> 
>    9 point).  For the most part, the installer follows the Gentoo handbook, but there
> 
>   10 are some exceptions.
> ...

 

En la carpeta docs existe documentación al respecto.

----------

## dvdr

me estoy familiarizando con el kde un poco porque tengo problemas

----------

## dvdr

 *dvdr wrote:*   

> no lo estoy haciendo bien estoy intentandolo pero no se instala valla valla ...esta complicado porque tengo la distribucion en ingles y me esta costando 
> 
> tengo mirar mejor lo que meas posteado i entenderlo
> 
> ```
> ...

  bueno nose que pasa

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> en el paso 17 3 nose si es un comando pero no fue 
> 
> 

 

No es un comando, quiere decir que añadas a tu "/etc/make.conf" la variable "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" y le des el valor de la ruta del repositorio Git que clonaste.

Por ejemplo en mi make.conf tengo:

```

# cat /etc/make.conf

...

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

```

Salu2.

----------

## dvdr

gracias opotonil yo estoy en el live dvd lo intentare otravez sino mejor intento con el el handbook pero me ocurrio algo estraño cuando intentaba con el instalador anaconda 

se puso el wicd a 1porciento todas las redes que me conecto y se desconectaba

----------

